# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Hitzewallungen und Rotklee

## Anonymous1

Hallo,

im Zusammenhang mit Hitzewallungen bei ADT suche ich Erfahrungen mit *Rotklee*.




> Kapseln v. Rotklee haben Ihre Wirkungsgebiete:
> mindert Wechselbeschwerden
> verbessert d. Hautbild
> Verringerung der Krebsrate (Prostata-Krebs)
> Wachstums Hemmung versch. Krebszellen
> Senkung des Cholesterin-Spiegels
> Vorbeugung gegen Osteoporose
> gegen Hitzewallungen,vegetativen Erschöpfungen u.Schweißausbrüchen


Besten Dank
Dieter

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Dieter,
Erfahrungen kann ich nicht bieten. Dein Zitat hat mich jedoch neugierig gemacht. Wie ist die Quelle?
Würde mich freuen, wenn es da Handfestes zu berichten gibt.

Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Dieter,

Rotklee enthält wie Soja u.a die Phytoöstrogene Genistein und Daidzein, hat demnach wohl auch eine ähnliche Wirkung und wird gegen Hitzewallungen und Schweißausbrüche bei Frauen während der Wechseljahre empfohlen. 
Ich esse jede Menge Soja, trotzdem begleiten mich Hitzewallungen seit 4 Jahren. Es gibt da wohl einige Hürden, wie hier zu sehen.

Grüße
JürgenS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hartmut,

die Hitzewallungen verschwinden, sind im Winter ganz angenehm, da braucht man nicht frieren und spart Heizung. Geht nur wenn die Frau nicht im Hause ist. 

Rotklee, kenne ich nicht, ist interessant, ich brauche es nicht mehr.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Boerland

Hallo Dieter,

Erfahrungen mit Rotklee kann ich nicht bieten, außer daß Rotklee in meiner Kindheit recht nützlich war, wenn ich meiner Mutter nen Blumenstrauß pflückte.
Ich habe meine Hitzewallungen relativ gut im Griff dank _Progestogel_. Diesen Tipp bekam ich von Günter Feick.
_Progestogel_ ist einfach anzuwenden. Einen Tropfen, 1 x täglich je nach Bedarf, auf dem Oberarm verreiben und nach ein paar Tagen ist die Wirkung zu spüren. _Progestogel_ ist verschreibungspflichtig.
Weiter kann ich täglich Hopfentee empfehlen, immer nen kleinen Anteil zum normalen Tee.

Schönen Gruß
Hinrich

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Forum,

es war für mich schon ein wenig erstaunlich, dass Rotklee hier in diesem Forum vor dem 04.02.2008 noch nie vorgekommen ist. Wo es doch auf jeder besseren Wiese vorkommt und hochgelobte Krebswirkungen haben soll.

In diesem Zusammenhang auch nachfolgender Bericht lesenswert.

_ 14.02.2008

                         Krebsforschung: Rasterfahndung in der TCM-Kräuterapotheke                    

Krebs heilen mit Naturprodukten - viele der in der Schulmedizin verwendeten Chemotherapien gegen Krebs sind Naturprodukte oder wurden aus natürlichen Ausgangsstoffen entwickelt. So stammen die bei Prostata- und Brustkrebs eingesetzten Taxane aus der Eibe. Der beliebte Bodendecker Madagaskar-Immergrün, der viele Vorgärten ziert, liefert die Vinca-Alkaloide, die etwa bei bösartigen Lymphomen wirksam sind. Die modernen Krebsmedikamente Topotecan und Irinotecan sind Abkömmlinge eines Inhaltsstoffs des in China beheimateten "Happy Tree". 

                                               Auf der Suche nach neuen Wirkstoffen konzentrieren sich Ärzte und Wissenschaftler zunehmend auf Stoffe aus Pflanzen der traditionellen Heilkunde. Rund drei Viertel der heute gebräuchlichen natürlichen Pharmawirkstoffe entstammen Pflanzen der traditionellen Volksmedizin in verschiedenen Teilen der Welt. Es ist wahrscheinlicher, neue Substanzen mit interessantem Wirkprofil in traditionellen Heilpflanzen zu finden als in der Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenbotanik. 

 Prof. Dr. Thomas Efferth aus dem Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum konzentriert seine Wirkstoffsuche auf die Heilkräuter der traditionellen chinesischen Medizin, deren Anwendungsspektrum besonders gut dokumentiert ist. Gemeinsam mit Kollegen aus Mainz, Düsseldorf, Graz und Kunming in China startete er eine systematische Wirkstoffsuche in 76 chinesischen Medizinalpflanzen, denen Heilkraft gegen bösartige Tumoren oder Geschwulstkrankheiten zugeschrieben wird. Erste Ergebnisse dieser Studie wurden nun veröffentlicht. 

Extrakte aus 18 der untersuchten Pflanzen hemmen das Wachstum einer Krebszell-Linie in der Kulturschale deutlich. "Mit dieser Erfolgsrate von rund 24 Prozent liegen wir weit über den Ergebnissen, die bei der Suche in großen chemischen Substanz-Bibliotheken zu erwarten wären", erläutert Thomas Efferth. 

Die Wissenschaftler trennten in der Folge alle wirksamen Extrakte immer weiter chemisch auf und verfolgten die wirksame Komponente nach jedem Trennschritt per Zelltest. Die chemische Struktur der Wirkstoffe wird durch Kernspinresonanz- und Massenspektroskopie aufgeklärt. "Wir kombinieren hier Naturstoffforschung mit modernsten analytischen und molekularbiologischen Methoden", erklärt Efferth. 

"Besonders vielversprechend erscheinende Pflanzeninhaltsstoffe werden sofort in weiterführenden Tests untersucht." Dazu gehören etwa Substanzen aus dem "Rangoon-Schlinger", einer rot blühenden Zierpflanze, oder aus dem Rotwurzel-Salbei: Letzterer enthält drei Inhaltsstoffe mit starker Antitumorwirkung. Die Substanzen hemmten das Wachstum einer speziellen Tumorzelllinie, die durch die Überproduktion eines Transportproteins in der Zellwand besonders resistent gegen viele gängige Zellgifte ist. Ein ganzes Spektrum der Standard- Krebsmedikamente dagegen versagt bei dieser Zelle. 

"Von den chemisch sehr vielfältigen Naturstoffen sind viele interessante, noch unbekannte Wirkmechanismen zu erwarten. Derzeit gleichen wir die Wirksamkeit der Substanzen auf 60 verschiedene Krebszelllinien mit den Genaktivitätsprofilen dieser Zellen ab. So können wir feststellen, welche Genprodukte das zelluläre Angriffsziel für unsere Wirkstoffe sind. Damit lassen sich möglicherweise ganz neue Achillesfersen der Krebszelle aufdecken", beschreibt Efferth das weitere Vorgehen. 

  Referenz: 
Thomas Efferth, Stefan Kahl, Kerstin Paulus, Michael Adams, Rolf Rauh, Herbert Boechzelt, Xiaojiang Hao, Bernd Kaina und Rudolf Bauer: Phytochemistry and Pharmacogenomics of Natural product derived from traditional chinese medica with activity against tumor cells. Molecular Cancer Therapy 7 (1) 2008, Seite 152 
                    Quelle: Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum_ 

Allseits schönes Wochenende!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## RalfDm

> es war für mich schon ein wenig erstaunlich, dass Rotklee hier in diesem Forum vor dem 04.02.2008 noch nie vorgekommen ist.


Hallo Dieter,

stimmt nicht ganz. Du hättest nur im Forumextrakt zu suchen brauchen:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...a_rotklee.html. Es war allerdings im damaligen KISP-Forum.

Ralf

----------


## Ulrich

Veröffentlichungen über die Wirkungen von Rotklee darf man *nicht im deutschen Internet suchen*!

Im deutsschen Internet kann man auf vielen Seiten über Phytamine folgendes lesen: "Über die therapeutische Wirkung der einzelnen Inhaltsstoffe müssen Sie sich leider an anderer Stelle Informieren, da uns solche Hinweise aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen untersagt wurden" [d.h. die Pharmalobby hat sich beim deutshen Gesetzgeber durchgesetzt und der Konkurrenz Verbote auferlegt - natürlich geschieht diese Zensur nur zu unserem Besten und weil wir dummen Leute uns sowieso kein eigenes Urteil bilden können].

Immerhin gibts es bei der deutschen Wikipedia fogenden Hinweis: "Rotklee ist besonders reich an den Verbindungen Genistein und Daidzein. Beides sind Isoflavonoide und den weiblichen Östrogenen sehr ähnlich".

Im amerikanischen Wikipedia steht: "The isoflavones and phytoestrogens from Red Clover have been used to treat the symptoms of menopause. Women who are pregnant and breastfeeding should avoid ingesting Red Clover. It has also been reported that red clover can be used for therapeutic purposes for coughs, bronchitis, eczema, sores, scrofula and can be gargled for mouth ulcers and sore throats.
It is the national flower of Denmark and the state flower of Vermont."

Etwas mehr zu lesen gibt es unter:
*http://www.drugdigest.org/DD/DVH/Her...atense,00.html*

Because it contains chemicals called isoflavones, which belong to a larger class of plant chemicals known as phyto (plant-derived) estrogens, red clover is often taken to relieve symptoms of premenstrual syndrome (PMS). Isoflavones are similar in shape to the female hormone, estrogen. Therefore, they may attach to estrogen receptors throughout the body--particularly in the bladder, blood vessels, bones, and heart. For women with normal estrogen levels, red clover isoflavones may displace some natural estrogens, possibly preventing or relieving estrogen-related symptoms, such as breast pain, that are associated with PMS. This effect may also reduce the possibility of developing estrogen-dependent cancer of the endometrium (the lining of the uterus). In addition, results from a review of nearly 1,000 women suggest that red clover may interfere with an enzyme known to promote the progression of endometrial cancer. Red clover *may also block enzymes thought to contribute to prostate cancer in men*. However, red clover isoflavones may actually cause some types of existing breast tumors to grow faster.

Taking red clover has been shown to help delay osteoporosis in women who have not yet reached menopause. The estrogen-like effect of red clover isoflavones may be involved, and red clover also may have a direct effect by preventing the breakdown of existing bone. However, this possible bone-strengthening effect has not been seen in men or post-menopausal women. *Red clover has shown a definite limiting effect, however, in the development of benign prostate hyperplasia (BPH), which is a non-cancerous enlargement of the prostate gland. An enlarged prostate may cause men to experience a weak or interrupted urine stream, dribbling after urinating, or the urge to urinate even after voiding. For most men, BPH is a normal part of aging*. 

Red clover may also help to prevent heart disease in several ways. Although results from human studies are not definite, some show that taking red clover may lower blood levels of C-reactive protein, total cholesterol, triglycerides, and "bad" low-density lipoprotein (LDL) cholesterol--all factors that contribute to heart disease. At the same time, red clover may raise the levels of "good" high-density lipoprotein (HDL) cholesterol in the body. In addition, red clover may also promote an increase in the secretion of bile acid [Gallensäure]. Because cholesterol is a major component of bile acid, increased bile acid production usually means that more cholesterol is used and less cholesterol circulates in the body. Additionally, red clover contains small amounts of chemicals known as coumarins, which may help keep the blood from becoming thick and gummy. Therefore, the possibility of forming blood clots and arterial plaques may be reduced. Plaques are accumulations of blood cells, fats, and other substances that may build up in blood vessels, possibly reducing or blocking blood flow. Red clover may also help the arteries remain strong and flexible (a quality often called "arterial compliance"), which may also help to prevent some of the plaque deposits that may lead to a heart attack or a stroke.

[Nebenbei: Zitate aus dieser Internetveröffentlichung unterliegen *nicht* dem deutschen Copyright!]

Nun möge sich jeder eine eigene Meinung über Rotkleeanwendungen (kann man auch als Tee trinken - die Blätter und Blüten zum Überbrühen findet man auf jeder 2. Wiese!) bilden.

Die *starke Wirksamkeit* von Phytaminen im Rotklee wurde 1946 bei der Schafzucht in Australien entdeckt, wo es auf reinen Rotkleeweiden zu starken Fruchtbarkeitsstörungen (Antibabypille für Schafe) kam.

[Hinweis: Wer Wirkungen von Phytaminen/Pflanzenwirkstoffen im deuschen Internet {DE-Adressen} genauer herausbekommen möchte, muß unter *"Tierfutter"* suchen. Bisher hat die Pharmaindustrie bzw. ihre Lobby den deutschen Gesetzgeber noch nicht veranlaßt, auch hier einen gesetzlichen Maulkorb für Publikationen zu erlassen.]

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> stimmt nicht ganz. Du hättest nur im Forumextrakt zu suchen brauchen:
> http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...a_rotklee.html. Es war allerdings im damaligen KISP-Forum.
> 
> Ralf


Stimmt Ralf,

im Extrakt des früheren Forums habe ich nicht gesucht.

Sehr häufig schon habe ich den großen Wert dieser Sammlung betont und an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich einmal bedanken für Deine langjährige, aufwendige und nutzbringende Pflege. Wäre ich der BPS-Homepage-Forum-Runde beigetreten, hätte ich als erste Maßnahme vorgeschlagen, den Forumextrakt völlig in das jetzige Forum zu integrieren.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Ulrich

Nach meiner Erinnerung ist im alten Forum ausführlicher als es im "Forenextrakt" steht über Rotklee diskutiert worden. Ich erinnere mich genau, daß z.B. Carola-Elke fundierte Beiträge dazu geliefert hat.

Eine Internetadresse für diesen Diskussionsfafen kann ich aber nicht finden.

----------


## Anonymous1

Zu #8

Hallo Ulrich,

Die Seite drugdigest fand ich auch recht interessant. Es gibt einen Hinweis zur Vorsicht, den ich hier einstelle, weil ich meine, dass er wichtig ist und man sich den letzten Satz besonders lange auf der Zunge zergehen lassen sollte.  :Blinzeln: 

*Red Clover: When should I be careful taking it?*
Women with hormone-dependent conditions such as endometriosis, uterine fibroids, and cancers of the breast, ovaries, or uterus should not take red clover due to its possible estrogenic effects. Men with prostate cancer should also avoid taking red clover, unless a doctor recommends using it.

*Roter Klee: Warnhinweis zur Verwendung*
Frauen mit hormonabhängigen Erkrankungen wie Endometriose, Gebärmuttermyom und Krebsarten der Brust, der Eierstöcke oder der Gebärmutter sollten aufgrund seiner möglichen östrogenen Wirkungen keinen roten Klee nehmen. Männer mit Prostatakrebs sollten auch roten Klee vermeiden, es sei denn, ein Doktor empfiehlt, ihn zu verwenden.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Nach meiner Erinnerung ist im alten Forum ausführlicher als es im "Forenextrakt" steht über Rotklee diskutiert worden. Ich erinnere mich genau, daß z.B. Carola-Elke fundierte Beiträge dazu geliefert hat.
> 
> Eine Internetadresse für diesen Diskussionsfaden kann ich aber nicht finden.


http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/exte...ligesforum.rar

Hallo Ulrich,

das alte Forum 2004-2006 kannst Du unter dem angegebenen Link herunterladen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Ulrich

Schon klar Dieter,

 man sollte alle hochwirksamen Phytamine mit seinem Arzt oder Heilpraktiker abstimmen;

 außerdem konkurrieren Phyto-Östrogene offensichtlich am Testosteronrezeptor auf dem Zellkern in Prostatazellen mit Antiandrogenen (Flutamid, Casodex) und daher sollten Patienten, die diese Antiandrogene nehmen, keine größeren Dosen von Phyto-Östrogenen konsumieren (das ist jedenfalls mein Verständnis davon).

Im übrigen enthalten auch Soja-*Extrakte* (normale Speisen sind sicher unbedenktlich) hohe Dosen von Phyto-Östrogenen!

Und schließlich sind meines Erachtens u.a. wegen der  darin enthaltenen Phyto-Östrogene auch die Präparate für die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie mit einer Medikation von Antiandrogenen *kontraindisziert*, weshalb ich auch beim Umstieg auf die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie die bisherige ADT2 beende.

Allerdings hat Dr. Heinrich Kremer in der TISSO-Telefonkonferenz, als er von RuStra danach gefragt worden war, ausgeführt, daß man bisher über die Phyto-Östrogene zu wenig Gesichertes weiß, um definitive Aussagen zu machen. Insoweit sind auch alle hier aufgestellten Behauptungen über die Wirkung der Phyto-Östrogene im Rotklee Hypothesen, bzw. rein vorsorglich; sie beruhen bestenfalls auf Anwendungserfahrungen.

Es ist sowieso eine Art Grundgesetz bei OM-Medikation, daß man sehr sensibel in seinen Körper hineinhören sollte, um Über- oder Unterdosieungen festzustellen.

----------


## Ulrich

Der Vollständigkeit halber sei hier noch angemerkt, daß einige TISSO-Produkte aus der Rezeptur von Dr. Heinrich Kremer auch Phyto-Östrogene enthalten:

 Pro EMsan enthält *Rotkleeblätter*
 Pro Dialvit 44 enthält wilde Yamswurzel
 Pro Sirtusan enthält Genistein aus Soja

Hier ein etwas längerer Auszug aus dem Artikel "Phytoöstrogen" in Wikipedia:
*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phyto%C3%B6strogen*

Phytoöstrogene, auch Phytoestrogene, sind sekundäre Pflanzenstoffe, zu denen unter anderem Isoflavone und Lignane gehören. Sie sind keine Östrogene im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern besitzen lediglich strukturelle Ähnlichkeit mit diesen. Diese Ähnlichkeit ermöglicht eine Bindung an Östrogenrezeptoren, wodurch eine östrogene oder auch antiöstrogene Wirkung erzielt werden kann. Die bekanntesten Phytoöstrogene sind Genistein, Daidzein und Coumestrol.

Die erste Pflanze, deren phytoöstrogene Wirkung überliefert wurde, ist das Sylphion (Ferula historica). Es diente als Verhütungsmittel, und die Nachfrage danach war so groß, dass es im 2. oder 3. Jahrhundert nach Christus wegen Übererntung ausstarb.

Die Phytoöstrogene wurden in den 1950er Jahren entdeckt. Schafzüchter in Westaustralien beobachteten bei ihren Schafherden eine unerklärliche Unfruchtbarkeit. Zehn Jahre später entdeckten Forscher als Ursache im *Klee* zwei Phytoöstrogene, Genistein und Formononetin. Bald darauf wurden weitere ähnliche Stoffe in anderen Schmetterlingsblütlern gefunden.

Besonders reich an den Vorläufern der im menschlichen Organismus aktiven Isoflavone sind Sojabohnen und daraus hergestellte Produkte. Lignane finden sich vor allem in Leinsamen. Weitere gute Quellen für Phytoöstrogene sind Hülsenfrüchte, Getreidekleie und Getreide. In etwas geringerer Konzentration sind sie auch in vielen Gemüse- und Obstsorten, Samen, Hopfen, Salbei, Tee und einigen alkoholischen Getränken wie Bier, Wein und Bourbon (Whiskey) enthalten. Wie hoch der Phytoöstrogengehalt eines Lebensmittels ist, wird zudem von Sorte, Klima, Erntezeit und Fruchtreife beeinflusst.

Gesundheitliche Auswirkungen  
Aufgrund ihrer Fähigkeit, an Östrogenrezeptoren zu binden und dadurch dieselben Effekte auszulösen wie Östrogene, mildern Phytoöstrogene klimakterische Beschwerden und senken das Osteoporose-Risiko. Trotz ihrer Östrogenwirkung sollen Phytoöstrogene im Rahmen einer Hormonersatztherapie im Vergleich zu Östrogenen geringere oder keine Nebenwirkungen aufweisen. Dies liegt wahrscheinlich in erster Linie an der niedrigeren Dosierung bzw. der geringeren Wirksamkeit. Es gibt Hinweise, dass isolierte Phytoöstrogene zusammen mit Sojaprotein das Gesamt- und LDL-Cholesterin sowie Triglyzeride senken ...

Gelegentlich wird behauptet, dass die bei regelmäßigem Biergenuss auftretende Gynäkomastie auf im Bier enthaltene Phytoöstrogene zurückzuführen sei; tatsächlich enthält der zur Bierherstellung verwendete Hopfen - wie andere Hanfgewächse auch - kleine Mengen dieser wie Östrogene wirkenden Substanzen ...

Der Urologe Hartwig Wilhelm Bauer behauptet, dass Phytoöstrogene die Entstehung von Prostatakrebs positiv beeinflussen können, da diese Stoffe im Körper spezifische Rezeptoren stimulierten, welche darüber wachten, dass Prostatazellen nicht zu malignen entarten.
---- Zitatende

Obwohl sich der letzte Satz recht dramatish anhört, muß ich gestehen: Ich verstehe ihn nicht; sein Inhalt bleibt mysteriös bzw. von Rezeptoren, die darüber wachen, daß kein Prostatakrebs entsteht, habe ich noch nie etwas gehört.

----------


## RalfDm

> im Extrakt des früheren Forums habe ich nicht gesucht.
> (...) Wäre ich der BPS-Homepage-Forum-Runde beigetreten, hätte ich als erste Maßnahme vorgeschlagen, den Forumextrakt völlig in das jetzige Forum zu integrieren.


Hallo Dieter,

ad 1: Der Forumextrakt ist auch der Extrakt des aktuellen Forums.
ad 2: Das würde wenig ändern. Der Forumextrakt ist von diesem gemeinsamen Forum aus verlinkt (im Kopf der Seite). Er besteht derzeit aus 473 Dateien mit einem Volumen von exakt 10,0 MByte. Das sind alles HTML-Dateien, die nur auf Umwegen und mit einem immensen Arbeitsaufwand an die ganz andersartige Struktur (Content Management System) der BPS-Web-Präsenz angepasst werden könnten.
Alle Seiten des Forumextrakts erscheinen in einem neutralen, und nicht wie früher einmal KISP-spezifischen, Look. Ob sie nun auf dem KISP- oder auf dem BPS-Server liegen, macht in der Praxis absolut keinen Unterschied, die Seiten würden sich auch vom BPS-Server her nicht schneller auftun.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

> Nach meiner Erinnerung ist im alten Forum ausführlicher als es im "Forenextrakt" steht über Rotklee diskutiert worden. Ich erinnere mich genau, daß z.B. Carola-Elke fundierte Beiträge dazu geliefert hat.
> Eine Internetadresse für diesen Diskussionsfaden kann ich aber nicht finden.


Hallo Ulrich,

ich habe die letzte oder so Stunde damit verbracht, in den archivierten früheren Foren zu suchen, soweit erhalten und auf meiner Festplatte vorhanden (KISP-Forum vom 27.9.2003 bis 30.9.2005). Einen Beitrag von Elke zum Rotklee habe ich nicht gefunden, aber einige Beiträge aus 2003, die ich in die in den letzten Stunden kräftig gewachsene Rotklee-Seite (unter "Neue Ansätze") eingearbeitet habe, und die mich veranlassten, unter "Ernährung" eine neue Seite über Menoflavon aufzumachen.

Ralf

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Ralf,



> ... ich habe die letzte oder so Stunde damit verbracht, in den archivierten früheren Foren zu suchen, soweit erhalten und auf meiner Festplatte vorhanden (KISP-Forum vom 27.9.2003 bis 30.9.2005). Einen Beitrag von Elke zum Rotklee habe ich nicht gefunden ...


Danke für deine Arbeit. Möglich, daß in dem Diskussionsfaden, an den ich mich erinnere, das Wort Rotklee nicht gefallen ist, sondern evtl. nur über Östrogene, Phytoöstrogene, Pflanzenöstrogene oder ähnliches geschrieben wurde. Ich erinnere mich des weiteren, daß die Rolle der Phytoöstrogene kontrovers und unklar blieb.



> ... aber einige Beiträge aus 2003, die ich in die in den letzten Stunden kräftig gewachsene Rotklee-Seite (unter "Neue Ansätze") eingearbeitet habe, und die mich veranlassten, unter "Ernährung" eine neue Seite über Menoflavon aufzumachen ...


Wir haben jetzt also die Seite *Menoflavon: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...enoflavon.html* und auf dieser Seite weiter unten ist das Wörtchen "*Rotklee*" verlinkt mit: *http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...a_rotklee.html*

Dort finde ich den Beitrag von Julius und Malte vom 15.2.2003 sehr interessant. Dort steht also genau vor vier Jahren der Satz: "*Phytohormone, wie z. B. aus dem Rotklee, treten als sanfte Alternative zur herkömmlichen Hormonsubstitution immer mehr in den Vordergrund*".

Ich wundere mich, warum seit nunmehr vier Jahren kein einziger großer Konzern Forschungsergebnisse fianziert hat und vorlegen kann, die die Rolle der Phytoöstrogene bei Prostatakrebs und anderen Erkrankungen klären. Und meine Verwunderung bezieht sich auch auf andere NEMs.

Böse Menschen sagen: "Wenn ein Konzern Forschungen an einem Naturprodukt finanziert, kann er anschließend das Naturprodukt nicht patentieren; daher werden keine Forschungen getätigt und die freien Forschungseinrichtungen sind von den Drittmitteln abhängig und tun nichts, was gegen die Interessen ihrer Geldgeber verstößt".

Wenn dem tatsächlich so sein sollte, dann hätte meines Erachtens der Staat als Wächter über unser aller Wohlfahrt eine verdammte Pflicht und Schuldigkeit in die Bresche zu springen. Statt desen macht er Gesetze, die es verbieten (siehe oben im Diskussionsfaden), die positiven heilenden Wirkungen von NEMs öffentlich zu beschreiben!!!

Und wir hier im Forum stottern rum und kommen zu keinen wirklich erhellenden Ergebnissen!

----------


## RalfDm

> Böse Menschen sagen: "Wenn ein Konzern Forschungen an einem Naturprodukt finanziert, kann er anschließend das Naturprodukt nicht patentieren; daher werden keine Forschungen getätigt und die freien Forschungseinrichtungen sind von den Drittmitteln abhängig und tun nichts, was gegen die Interessen ihrer Geldgeber verstößt".


Hallo Ulrich,

irgendwo las ich in den letzten Tagen die Angabe, dass *60 Prozent* aller Medikamente auf Wirkstoffe zurückgehen, die in der Natur entdeckt wurden. Bekannte Beispiele sind Aspirin (Weide) und die Taxane (Eibe). Ganz kann die Theorie vom unterdrücktem Wissen also nicht stimmen.

Ralf

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Ralf,
es wird ja auch ständig versucht, Tiere und Pflanzen zu patentieren. Erst dann lohnt sich offensichtlich die Investition. Die Patentierung ist besonders leicht, wenn zunächst genveränderte Organismen erzeugt werden.

Die Präparate, auf die du dich aber beziehst, sind weitgehend Generika, wie Kamillentee etc. etc. die jeder verkaufen kann oder es ist ein Patentschutz wie z.B. bei Taxotere machbar gewesen, die Schutzfrist von 50 Jahren soll ja jetzt auf Vorschlag der EU noch ausgedehnt werden, ich glaube auf 95 Jahre.

Meine Kritik richtet sich an einen Staat, der mit Steuergeldern in großem Umfang die Forschungen der Pharma-Unternehem fördert, die dann später den Gewinn einstreichen und weil bei Patentschutz niemand anders ein Konkurrenzprodukt verkaufen darf, richtig übeteuert verkaufen. Vergleiche mal die Medikamentenpreise in Deutschland mit denen anderer Länder.

Die patent- und markenrechtlich geschützte Ware wird und dann durch öffentlich bezahlte Polizei und Zoll vor Verstößen mit hohem Aufwand verfolgt.

Ein Musterbeispiel wie altbewährte Naturprodukte vom Markt ferngehalten werden, ist das Verbot, Lebensmitteln das Süßkraut Stevia beizufügen, obwohl dieses seit eh und je von Indianern in Parguay zum Süßen verwendet wird. In der Schweiz, in Japan und auch in USA ist das bei Stevia etwas anders als in der EU.

Deine Skepsis erklärt auch nicht, weshalb bei Rotklee und Phytoöstrogenen seit so langer Zeit keine Forschungsfortschritte zu verzeichnen sind.

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Ralf,
jetzt habe ich auch das ehemalige Forum nach Rotklee durchsucht und finde nur einen sehr dürftigen Eintrag - einen Beitrag von Carola-Elke kann ich da tatsächlich nicht finden:
ehemaligesforum\7499848.html
Theo, 30.10.05, 09:04 
Heiliger Indianertrank - Hoffnung bei Krebs?
Flor Essence® ...  René Caisse und der amerikanische Arzt Dr. Brusch ergänzten das Rezept später mit Brunnenkresse, Kardobenediktinerkraut, Rotalgen und *Rotkleeblüten* ...
Ich erwähne es nur aus nostalgischen Gründen.

----------


## Ulrich

Ich habe im alten KISP-Forum mit dem Stichwort "Phytoöstrogene" gesucht. Dabei kam der folgende Extrakt heraus:E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*9565881.html*
Gast Elke, 07.03.06, 16:22 
Die in Soja enthaltenen Isolflavone sind bekannt als Genistein und Daidzein
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*9238175.html*
RuStra, 17.02.06, 11:06 
Der beta-Östrogen-Rezeptor hat laut Bonkhoff eine hohe Homologie mit dem alpha-Östrogen-Rezeptor, bindet vor allem Phytöstrogene, ist wachstums-inhibitorisch und damit ein Tumorsuppressor.
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*9236748.html*
Günter [Feick], 17.02.06, 09:20 
Hallo Ralf und andere Leser,
zur Menge der durch Nahrung aufgenommenen Phytoöstrogene, z. Bsp. durch die Bohne und ihre Wirkung auf den Prostatakrebs (PK), mögen die Länderstatistiken zur Häufigkeit diese Krebses Rückschlüsse geben.
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*9233579.html*
RalfD, 16.02.06, 22:38 
Prostatakrebs ist die häufigste Krebsart in Schweden und tötet jährlich ca. 2500 Männer. Neue Forschung zeigt, dass eine große Anzahl auf einfache Art und Weise gerettet werden könnte. Nur durch eine Veränderung der Ernährung kann die Anzahl der Erkrankten um 26 Prozent verringert werden.
Hinter dem Ergebnis steht die Forscherin und Ernährungsphysiologin Maria Hedelin vom Karolinska Institut. Ihre Studien zeigen, dass der Stoff Phytoöstrogen das Risiko für Prostatakrebs stark verringert. Phytoöstrogen ähnelt dem weiblichen Geschlechtshormon und kommt unter anderem in Sojabohnen, Bohnen, Sohnenblumenkernen, Leinsamen, Roggen, Beeren und verschiedenen Gemüsen vor. Maria Hedelin hat 1499 neuerkrankte Männer untersucht. Sie hat deren Ernährungsgewohnheiten mit einer großen Gruppe gesunder Kontrollpersonen verglichen. Die Ergebnisse sind deutlich: Personen, die mit der Nahrung viel Phytoöstrogen zu sich nehmen, verringern im weiteren Verlauf beträchtlich ihr Risiko, zu erkranken. Jetzt empfiehlt sie allen Männern, mehr Bohnen und Gemüse zu essen.
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*7242626.html*
Bernt, 10.10.05, 10:35
Hallo Günter,
ich hatte mich auch schon gefragt, ob die Wirkung des Granatapfelextraktes nicht lediglich auf die Phytoöstrogene zurückzuführen sind.
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*6570725.html*
Andreas S., 19.08.05, 14:58 
Hallo Schorschel,
an der ganzen Granatapfelsache gibt mir ein Punkt zu denken:
Ich habe bisher keine Veröffentlichung gefunden, die auf den 
Zusammenhang zwischen den in Granatapfelkernen vorhandenen 
Phytoöstrogenen und der Wirkung gegen Prostatakrebs eingeht. 
... Und: Was bewirken Phytoöstrogene bei PK? Ich weiß, daß Leibowitz deshalb vom Verzehr von Soja abrät. 
Andererseits werden Östrogenpflaster in der Second-Line-Hormontherapie empfohlen. 
Also was nun? (Phyto-)Östrogene zuführen oder nicht?
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*5391506.html*
Gast Elke, 18.05.05, 00:21
Neben sekundären Pflanzenstoffen wie Phytoöstrogenen finden auch Bestandteile der Mariendistel Interesse in der Primär- oder Sekundärprävention von Prostatakarzinomen.
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*3433643.html*
Günter Feick, 08.12.04, 18:12 
...  Die hier vorgestellten Daten sind ein weiterer Beleg für das therapeutische Potenzial von Phytoestrogenen wie Silibinin als anti-karzinogene oder als präventive Agenzien für das menschliche Prostatakarzinom.
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*3021747.html*
melina, 24.10.04, 15:16 
Es gibt wie gesagt noch mindestens ein halbes Dutzend Nahrungsergänzungen, die auch in Frage kämen (zB Indian Essence, dunkle Himbeeren,) sowie die speziellen Krebsdiäten, wobei ich immer dazu tendiere, diese zu kombinieren, um einen Synergieeffekt zu erreichen und sie nicht einzeln anzuwenden. ... Bei PK würde ich natürlich Kürbiskernextrakt und Zink auf jedenfall dazunehmen, dann noch Sägepalme und Lycopen(Tomate, Guave) und die Phytoöstrogene(Soja) nicht vergessen, wobei es zu den Hormonen ja auch kritische Stimmen gibt. ...
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*2806973.html*
Günter Feick, 29.09.04, 07:22
Gibt es eine diätetische Prävention beim Prostatakarzinom?
... die zur Prävention des Prostatakarzinoms beitragen können:
· die Verwendung ungesättigter Fette (Phytosterole)
· die Bevorzugung faserreicher Kost (Zerealien, Pektine)
· der Verzehr von Früchten (Lykopin-Lieferanten wie Tomaten und die rosa Grapefruit) und Gemüse (Brokkoli als Lieferant von Sulforaphan)
· die Verwendung von Sojaprodukten und Phytoöstrogenen (Rotwein enthält viel Resveratrol!)
· der moderate Verzehr von Fisch, Nüssen, Pflanzenölen, Vitamin E und natürlichem Selen
· ein gesundes Körpergewicht
· ein günstiges Waist-to-Hip-Verhältnis (< 0,9). 
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*2611388.html*
Ludwig (Ludwig2GER@aol.com), 02.09.04, 20:18 
Bei der BPH-Behandlung durch Phytopharmaka geht es nicht um irgendwelche Vitamin-C-Pillen aus Citrusfrüchten, sondern um 5AR-Hemmer aus Planzenstoffen wie den Beeren der amerikanischen Sägepalme oder dem Rindenextrakt des afrikanischen Pygeum-Baums oder Phytoöstrogene wie keimfähige, max. 2-jährige Brennesselsamen, zur Schrumpfung des (weiblichen) Mittellappens der Prostata.
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*2610822.html*
"Phytogast", 02.09.04, 19:05 
...was ein Östrogen ist, wissen wir, ein Phytoöstrogen ist eine Vorstufe, die leicht in richtiges Östrogen umgewandelt werden kann.
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*2121350.html*
Christian (L) (ligensa@rz-online.de), 29.06.04, 22:53 
Auszug aus Dr. Bobs und Dr. Stevens Vitaminliste mit Bezug auf Produkte und Maßnahmen nach Absetzen der DHB:
Die folgende Liste enthält Produkte, die wir als eher ungünstig für das zu erwartende PSA-Plateau identifiziert haben:
1. Sojaprodukte,
2. alle anderen damit zusammenhängenden Produkte, einschließlich Isoflavone, modifiziertes Citruspektin, Tofu, Genistein, Phytoöstrogene usw.,
3. Leinsamen,
4. Produkte, die MSN, MGN oder MSM enthalten,
5. Omega-3-Fettsäuren und/oder Fischöl. Wir glauben wirklich, dass Fischöl aus Wildfisch für Sie sehr gesund ist. Wir sind gegen Fischöl oder Omega-3-Ergänzungsmittel. Ich glaube, dass Omega-3 Fettsäure den Testosteronlevel reduziert.
6. Zinkhaltige Ergänzungsmittel. Wir raten von zinkhaltigen Ergänzungsmitteln ab, weil einige Studien darauf hindeuten, dass Zink bei Patienten mit Immununterdrückung schädlich ist
7. Wir glauben, dass Progesteronprodukte  Betasitosterol Ihren PSA-Wert auch ungünstig beeinflussen kann
Wenn die Männer diese Produkte absetzen, fallen ihre PSA-Werte üblicherweise. Darum ist es klar, dass wir unseren Männern nachdrücklich raten, alle die oben genannten Produkte zu meiden.
Das generelle Thema, das wir zu erläutern versuchen, ist, dass viele Patienten versuchen, mehr zu tun und unser Behandlungsprotokoll zu verbessern. Leider sind fast alle solche Versuche, mehr zu tun, kontraproduktiv und können die Chance aufs Spiel setzen, den Prostatakrebs unter Kontrolle zu halten. 
Zusammengefasst: Auf eigene Initiative hin mehr zu tun, führt letztlich dazu, sich Schaden zuzufügen. Ihre persönlichen Maßnahmen können die Chance auf Erfolg sabotieren. 
E:\ehemaliges_Prostatakebsforum\*1907643.html*
Günter Feick, 24.05.04, 00:32 
hiermit möchte ich Euch das Programm der Tagung der Vereinigung der Mitteldeutschen Urologen gemeinsam mit der Südostdeutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie und der Sächsischen Gesellschaft für Urologie vom 4. - 5. Mai in Gießen vorstellen. ...
16.00  18.00 PROSTATAKARZINOM  ANSÄTZE ZUR PRÄVENTION UND THERAPIE ...
2. Experimentelle Grundlagen für die Prävention mit Phytoöstrogenen  Dr. Thelen (Göttingen)Diese Auswahl zeigt, das sich schon das alte KISP-Forum mit den Phytoöstrogenen beschäftigt hat.
Sind wir heute wirklich klüger?

----------

